# الطائرات الورقيه .... لذيذه



## م المصري (5 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​ 
هي الطائره التي لعبت بها صغيرا ​ 
هي الطائرة التي اعددتها لك والدتك و انت صغير لتلهيك ​ 
هي نفسها التي طيرتها في فصلك .... فاكتشفها مدرسك .... فعوقبت  ​ 
هي الطائرة الورقيه ​ 
و لها كان هذا الموضوع التعليمي .... لكيفيه احياء هذه الهوايه الجميله ​ 
كيف تصنع طائرة ورقية بسيطة ؟  ​ 
*هناك ثلاث أنواع من الطائرات الورقية من حيث درجة الصعوبة *​ 
*وسأقوم بشرح عدة نماذج منها*​ 
*النماذج البسيطة :*​ 
*نموذج السيف (معروف جداً)*​ 
*




*​ 
*الخطوات*
*1- نجيب ورقة مستطيلة فى طول 27 سنتيمتر × 21,5 سنتيمتر*​ 
*ونقوم بطيها لنصفين متساويين ثم نفتحها مرة أخرى*​ 
*



*​ 
*2- نقوم بثنى أول سنتيمتر من أعلى عدة ثنيات إلى أخر خط فى الورقة كما هو موضح*​ 
*



*​ 
*4- قم بعمل خطين على كلا النصفين بنفس النسب الموضحة بالأسفل*​ 
*



*​ 
*5- وهذا منظر جانبى للشكل الذى من المفروض أن تطابقه فى الحقيقة*​ 
*



*​ 
*6- قم بثنى الجناحين على الخط الموضح والأن أصبحت الطائرة جاهزة للإقلاع  *​ 
*وأفضل وضع لرميها هو الإمساك بها من الربع الأمامى ودفعها برفق فى الهواء*​ 
*وذلك النموذج مثالى تماماً للخطوط المستقيمة فى الطيران*​ 
*ولو أردت أن تجعلها تدور فى دوائر فإرفع أحد الأجنحة عن الأخر بدرجة على حسب رغبتك فى حجم الدائرة  *​ 

*



*​ 
*نموذج السمكة الطائرة*​ 
*



*​ 
*الخطوات*​ 
*1- أول خطوة مثل الخطوة الأولى فى النموذج السابق*​ 
*



*​ 
*2- طى النصفين من أعلى حسب النسب الموضحة فى الصورة*​ 
*



*​ 
*3- بعد طى نصفى المقدمة كما هو موضح نقوم بطى كل نصف من الورقة لنصفين*​ 
*



*​ 
*4- الأن يجب طى النقطة a لتقابل النقطة b على محور الخط المنقط وإرجاعها مرة أخرى*​ 
*



*​ 
*5- الأن طى النقطة c لتطابق النقطة d ثم النقطة a لتقابل النقطة b ثم فك الطى مرة أخرى*​ 
*



*​ 

*6- الأن يجب طى النقاط سى ودى على المحور(الطية) سى دى التى تم عملها فى الخطوة 4 للأمام *​ 
*



*​ 
*7- ثم طى النقطة الجديدة a لتلمس النقطة b*​ 
*



*​ 
*ثم كالأتى*​ 
*



*​ 

*



*​ 
*وعلى فكرة يا جماعة النموذج ده تحفة أنا مجربه بنفسى  *​ 
*وبيمشى فى خط مستقيم حتى لو مش معمول بحرفة جامدة*​ 

*



*​ 
*نموذج الصاروخ (ممنوع لضعاف القلب والمدرسين  )*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*طبعاً واضح يا جماعة  *​ 
*بس الخطوة الخامسة أهم خطوة*​ 
*يعنى لو لقيت الصاروخ بيطلع لفوق نزل طرفين الديل لتحت*​ 
*ولو بينزل تحت طلع طرفين الديل لفوق*​ 
*لغاية ما يظبط الخط المستقيم فى الحركة*​ 
*(كان فين الشرح ده أيام المدرسة مش كده  ) *​ 
اتمني ان يكون الشرح واضحا ​ 
طيب هذا فيديو تعليمي يوضح بناء الطائره ​ 
http://www.arbv.net/106.htm​ 
و هذا موقع متخصص في الطائرات الورقيه ​ 
http://www.paperplane.org/​ 
و لأن الطائره الورقيه علم ..... و طيرانها مبني علي قواعد ​ 
فاليكم هذا الموقع الذي يشرح الخلفية العلميه للطائره ​ 
http://www.paperplane.org/Aerodynamics/paero.htm​ 
و اختم بهذا الموقع ...... به نماذج جميله ستعجبكم ​ 
http://avstop.com/paper_plane.cfm?pt=2&sp=2&vid=1199552568_2X01X626329693&rpt=1&kt=1#​ 
دمتم بود ........ و لا تستخدموا هذه الطائرات الا في الخير ​ 
احلي و اشهي التحياات ​ 
 ​


----------



## ابن البلد (5 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نور الزمان (5 يناير 2008)

مشكوووووور والله يسلمك 
فكرتك جميلة و بارك الله فيك


----------



## نورة0 (6 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخى المصري
سوف يسعد بهذه الطائرات الورقية اخى الصغير
لذا اهدى لك ابتسامات طفل صغير
 شكرا لك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (6 يناير 2008)

فكرة طريفة وجميلة
شكراً لك


----------



## ناهده (6 يناير 2008)

ياخي الكريم تسلم ايدك على الكتابه الرائعه والشرح الوافي 
ودائما اعملها هذا النوع من الطائرات لاولاد اخواتي
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محبة الله ورسوله* (6 يناير 2008)

*تميز في كل شيء 
بارك الله فيك*


----------



## م المصري (6 يناير 2008)

شبلي موعد قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


 
نورت يا شبلي ... و لا تحتاج ان تعلم ان هذا الموضوع اعد خصيصا لك  
تحياتي


----------



## م المصري (6 يناير 2008)

نور الزمان قال:


> مشكوووووور والله يسلمك
> فكرتك جميلة و بارك الله فيك


و بارك الله فيك يا نور .... اسعتدنا بمرورك


----------



## م المصري (6 يناير 2008)

نورة0 قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخى المصري
> سوف يسعد بهذه الطائرات الورقية اخى الصغير
> لذا اهدى لك ابتسامات طفل صغير
> شكرا لك


 
احلي ابتسامه و الله ....

سلامي و قبلاتي لأخيكي الصغير ....

 و لك مهندستنا الفاضله عميق تقديري ​


----------



## م المصري (6 يناير 2008)

المهندس غسان خليل علوة قال:


> فكرة طريفة وجميلة
> شكراً لك


عفوا مشرفنا الفاضل .... و مرور اسعدنا


----------



## م المصري (6 يناير 2008)

ناهده قال:


> ياخي الكريم تسلم ايدك على الكتابه الرائعه والشرح الوافي
> ودائما اعملها هذا النوع من الطائرات لاولاد اخواتي
> جزاك الله خيرا


 
و سلمت يداكي اختي الفاضله 
و سلامي و لاولاد اخيكي


----------



## م المصري (6 يناير 2008)

*مرور اسعدنا*



وردة الجنة قال:


> *تميز في كل شيء *
> *بارك الله فيك*


 
مرورك الكريم ... و كلماتك الرقيقه 

هي سر تميزنا .... لو كان هناك تميزاً

اشكرك مشرفتنا العزيزه 

و لك تحياتي ​


----------



## مصابيح الهدى (6 يناير 2008)

راح تحرك الطفل الموجود بداخل كل واحد منا 
عمرى ما عرفت أعملها وكنت ديما احاول أعملها وأطيرها
بس أخر مرة عملتها وطيرتها كان المطار اللى نزلت فية غير مناسب بالمرة
وهو وجه معلمتى ولأنها كانت بتحبنى أكتفت بأنها تنظر ليه نظرة قاسية بدون اى كلمة 
وبعدها ما فكرتش أعملها ابدا
بس راح اعلمها لزميلى فى الشغل 
وربنا يستر راح أخليهم يعملوها بعيد عن حجرة المدير


----------



## م المصري (7 يناير 2008)

همس الورود قال:


> راح تحرك الطفل الموجود بداخل كل واحد منا
> عمرى ما عرفت أعملها وكنت ديما احاول أعملها وأطيرها
> بس أخر مرة عملتها وطيرتها كان المطار اللى نزلت فية غير مناسب بالمرة
> وهو وجه معلمتى ولأنها كانت بتحبنى أكتفت بأنها تنظر ليه نظرة قاسية بدون اى كلمة
> ...


 
الله يستر يا همس و تحتفظي بوظيفتك بعد هذه المغامرة  
لإأغلب الظن مديرك لن يكون مثل معلمتك :60: 

حظا موفقا ... و مرور رائع مهندستنا الفاضله :12: ​


----------



## جاسر (9 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم 

رائع  

بواسطة الطائرات الورقية يمكن تقريب كثير من حركات الطائرة 

شكراً


----------



## فارس الزيادي (13 يناير 2008)

بصراحه لم اتوقع في يوم من الايام ان اجد هذا الكم الهائل من المعلومات عن مثل هذه المواضيع
اليوم اطفالنا لا يفكرون ابدا لان كل شئ ياتيهم جاهزا حتى الالعاب وهذا ما قلل من عدد المبدعين في العالم اليوم.


----------



## م المصري (13 يناير 2008)

جاسر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> رائع
> 
> ...


 
بالفعل الطائرات الورقيه تقرب العديد من حركات الطائرات الحقيقيه 

مرور جميل اخي


----------



## م المصري (13 يناير 2008)

فارس الزيادي قال:


> بصراحه لم اتوقع في يوم من الايام ان اجد هذا الكم الهائل من المعلومات عن مثل هذه المواضيع
> اليوم اطفالنا لا يفكرون ابدا لان كل شئ ياتيهم جاهزا حتى الالعاب وهذا ما قلل من عدد المبدعين في العالم اليوم.


 
اهلا بك فارس ..... شرفتنا .... و اتفق معك ... مساحة الابداع تنقرض 

حياك الله


----------



## fullbank (13 يناير 2008)

موضوع جميل بس لليش كل هالشرح مهو طبق ورقة بدون قياسات ولا شي بعمل منه

مشكور اخي الكريم ما قصرت


----------



## م المصري (14 يناير 2008)

fullbank قال:


> موضوع جميل بس لليش كل هالشرح مهو طبق ورقة بدون قياسات ولا شي بعمل منه
> 
> مشكور اخي الكريم ما قصرت


 
جرب يا اخي ان تصنع واحده بقياسات عشوائيه ..... و اخري بقياسات منضبطه ...

و اختبر الاداء ....... الفارق سيكون مثل f16 و الحمامه 

لكن احذر عند التجربه ..... من ان تصيب اهداف حيويه 

تحياتي


----------



## م المصري (2 مايو 2008)

للرفع للاعضاء الجدد محبي التصميم


----------



## م المصري (6 يونيو 2008)

هناك حديث يدور عن الطائرات الورقية المتطوره من نوع kite 
هنا : 
الطائرة الورقية كيف تطير وكيف تتم صناعتها؟!


----------



## جاسر (7 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

وهذا بريمج لتصميم الطائرات الورقية:

Paper Airplane Factory 1.5







البرنامج+معلومات التسجيل

http://www.mediafire.com/?y5m0mh4ycyt

تحياتي


----------



## WAHHAB (7 يونيو 2008)

جاسر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,
> 
> وهذا بريمج لتصميم الطائرات الورقية:
> 
> ...


 
ممكن سؤال

كيف اصمم طائرة بهذا البرنامج للاستخدام الفعلي ؟

يعني اصمم اولا علي الكمبيوتر و بعدين انفذ التصميم علي ورقه خارجية 

و بصراحه الموضوع ممتاز و الموقع كله ممتاز


----------



## م المصري (9 يونيو 2008)

جاسر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,
> 
> وهذا بريمج لتصميم الطائرات الورقية:
> 
> ...


 
اضافه رائعه من لمساتك مشرفنا جاسر .... 

سألقي نظره علي البرنامج و سأخبرك بالنتائج .....


----------



## توحتمس (17 يونيو 2008)

موضوع جميل جدا
ربنا يكتر من أمثالك ...


----------



## م المصري (18 يونيو 2008)

wahhab قال:


> ممكن سؤال
> 
> كيف اصمم طائرة بهذا البرنامج للاستخدام الفعلي ؟
> 
> ...


 
اهلا بك يا اخي في الموضوع 

هذا البرنامج اللطيف حقا و المهدي من مشرفنا الكبير جاشر هو عباره عن برنامج يعطيك في النهاية الخطوات العملية التي يجب ان تنفذها لتنفيذ التصميم الذي صممته بالبرنامج 

يعني باختصار .... تصمم الطائره الورقية "بتاعتك" بالشكل الذي تريده بالبرنامج .... ثم بعدها تنتقل الي الواقع ... فتحضر ورقة ... ثم تتبع خطوات التنفيذ علي الورقه كما سيوضحها لك البرنامج 

حظا سعيدا و اهلا بك في قسم الطيران ...


----------



## م المصري (18 يونيو 2008)

توحتمس قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> ربنا يكتر من أمثالك ...


 
اهلا بك اخي في قسم الطيران 
نورت ...


----------



## amr_fhmy (19 يونيو 2008)

يا اخي 
ما شاء الله عليك
انت ماتجيب مواضيع الا في الصميم
الله يباركلك
ويعطيك العافية


----------



## dreams1804 (8 مارس 2010)

*
السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك​*


----------

